# Curtain contact?



## JJDubai (Sep 29, 2008)

Does anyone know a good curtain person (measuring/making/putting up)?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Sense Furnishing on Plant Street in Satwa. I have been using them for years.

Go to the shop to narrow down your choice of fabrics, agree designs etc, then they come to your home with the selected sample books to measure up. Finished curtains usually ready in 4 days and they will return to put up poles/tracks, if required, and hang the curtains or blinds.

(I am moving this thread to Dubai section)
-


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

JJDubai said:


> Does anyone know a good curtain person (measuring/making/putting up)?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


Check your private messages.


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Sense Furnishing on Plant Street in Satwa.
> -


I'm looking for curtains too. Do you know if this shop are at the budget or expensive end of the range? I'm looking for somewhere nearer the former...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

UKJ said:


> I'm looking for curtains too. Do you know if this shop are at the budget or expensive end of the range? I'm looking for somewhere nearer the former...


If you are looking for budget curtains, you may also try out Max (I think Oasis Mall) or Lifestyle (MOE etc)


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

rsinner said:


> If you are looking for budget curtains, you may also try out Max (I think Oasis Mall) or Lifestyle (MOE etc)


Great, will try there too. Thanks for your help...


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Dragonmart, you take your own measurements in but they will come and fit including poles. Much, much cheaper than the shops.


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

wandabug said:


> Dragonmart, you take your own measurements in but they will come and fit including poles. Much, much cheaper than the shops.


Great, thanks. Any idea where they're located?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UKJ said:


> I'm looking for curtains too. Do you know if this shop are at the budget or expensive end of the range? I'm looking for somewhere nearer the former...


Not expensive, but it depends on the fabric you select, whether you want it lined and how fancy the style is. 

Too cheap a curtain is a false economy.

-


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

UKJ said:


> Great, thanks. Any idea where they're located?


They? Dragonmart is not a shop, it's a huge mall that sells cheap goods from China.  90% of it is awful rubbish, but if you are happy to walk all around the place, you may find some decent bargains. It's near International City on the Emirates Road. 

http://www.dragonmart.ae/
-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

don't rule Dragonmart out, it's the same fabrics that the more expensive shops use, great for wallpaper as well. i went there for all curtains and blinds for my villa, was extremely impressed.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Bismark furniture and curtains in Al Barsha.
They did mine and I was very happy with their service and the prices.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sedar - if the production values of their excellent adverts are anything to go by you can't go wrong.


----------

